# Someone said she has "nice lines"



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I honestly didn't know what he was talking about.... but someone (who claimed to have GSD's his whole life), said that Kira has terrific lines for a GSD.

Can someone elaborate on this subject a bit.

Here's a recent picture of Kira.

He mentioned her rear angulation.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Most references I've heard to about lines are in regards to their pedigree and the dogs within it. Perhaps if you post her pedigree, others could elaborate more on what he meant? I have no experience in that area, but she sure is a real cutie pie!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If he was refering to her angulation and saying they were nice lines he probably meant basically she's gorgeous and he's happy to see a puppy/dog without that extreme angulation. She looks like a very sturdy puppy which for me is a plus.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Unless he was looking at your pup's pedigree.. i have no idea what he was talking about. Probably just talking out of his you-know-what.

But what a cute puppy she is. She's going to be a great looking dog when she's all grown up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think he meant "lines" as in conformation. She is nicely put together.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Unless he was looking at your pup's pedigree.. i have no idea what he was talking about. Probably just talking out of his you-know-what.
> 
> But what a cute puppy she is. She's going to be a great looking dog when she's all grown up.


When you say "_post her pedigree_", what are you asking for?
Is there a link to post this?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> When you say "_post her pedigree_", what are you asking for?
> Is there a link to post this?


If you have papers on your pup with the sire and dam's registered names, many breeders post their dogs on the pedigree database. The pedigree tool for professionals -. Here you can research all of the dogs in your pup's pedigree. He must have been referring to her conformation though.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have her AKC registration papers on my desk  Mailing out today.
The breeder has her parents posted, and their progeny posted to the pedigree database, but I don't think I'd see my pup yet... or should I?

I did a search for her parents, and I found the individual info.

Is that what I'm looking for?

I'd like to register Kira with her parents, or is this something only the breeder can do?

Here's the info on both parents. Not too sure what to get out of it.
Some interpretation would help.

*Here's her mom:*
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=574033

*Here's her dad:*
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=496350


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What do you mean "register her with her parents?"
The registration papers list her parents.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> What do you mean "register her with her parents?"
> The registration papers list her parents.


I see my confusion is contagious. Sorry 

On the pedigree database, I can search for her parents. But how does Kira get associated with her parents on the pedigree database?

Who puts MY dog on that website?
Is it me, or is it done when I send in her AKC papers?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh, you do. Add a new dog. The option is on the left scroll bar. You have to register for the board.

PDB is "the wild west" with hardly any rules but if you do something silly usually someone will point it out.

You may want to wait until you get an AKC number so you can put that into the databse (unless your papers already have one. I can't recall; Grim and Beau were both already registered, had AKC numbers, and were just ownership transfers. I never sent in Cyra's paperwork.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Oh, you do. Add a new dog. The option is on the left scroll bar. You have to register for the board.
> 
> PDB is "the wild west" with hardly any rules but if you do something silly usually someone will point it out.
> 
> You may want to wait until you get an AKC number so you can put that into the databse (unless your papers already have one. I can't recall; Grim and Beau were both already registered, had AKC numbers, and were just ownership transfers. I never sent in Cyra's paperwork.


Ok, I see.
The AKC papers I have here, have both parents listed, and Kira's AKC number.
I need to send this paper in to register the transfer of ownership to me, and the name change. Her litter name is "Isys". We named her Kira, the breeder asked if we could keep her name consistent with the "I" litter. So we named her "Ikira" on her registration form.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I have her AKC registration papers on my desk  Mailing out today.
> The breeder has her parents posted, and their progeny posted to the pedigree database, but I don't think I'd see my pup yet... or should I?
> 
> I did a search for her parents, and I found the individual info.
> ...


Sorry, here's her father.
I posted the wrong link. The other link was a female, and unlikely to be her father. 

VA1 Remo vom Fichtenschlag - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Done!

Thanks for helping me.

Here's Kira's pedigree database:

IKira Von Wilhendorf - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Your dog shows a pedigree where the database has been maintained

Here is Beau and the owner of the sire put the info in haphazardly ... Grandfatherb(Ares) is a working police K9 in West Virginia but not on the database, Sumo is Schutzhund 2, not SHH 2 and is OFA Good, not excellent ........ Reza is a certified operational trailing dog but no AKC or SV title for that (she is way above and beyond a TD) .... and it *is* possible to put working certs on the DB (I put my other dogs NAPWDA and IPWDA working Cadaver Certs up)

Not that uncommon though in domestic bred dogs used for service work though I do prefer seeing titles and koers in the peds -- folks don't seem as into the pedigrees in police/SAR dogs as in show and sport-working dogs. Even the naming conventions of A, B, C etc liters often get tossed or they name dogs just like anybody else does.

Beau von den Alten Bergen - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know much about showlines, but Kira is has some well-known names behind her in her pedigree. I think that saying that she has nice lines applies both for her pedigree and for her conformation.  She is a nice pup, looks solid and balanced, and I like how her parents (and going back), are not overly-roached, and are moderate in angulation.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I don't know much about showlines, but Kira is has some well-known names behind her in her pedigree. I think that saying that she has nice lines applies both for her pedigree and for her conformation.  She is a nice pup, looks solid and balanced, and *I like the how her parents (and going back), are not overly-roached, and moderate in angulation*.


This is what the gentleman was referring to. He obviously didn't know who the parents were, but he did mention her angulation, or lack of over angulation.

I just nodded my head in agreement, and ran over here


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, she is definitely a lovely pup


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

My dog is part of a A named liter. Can someone tell me why they name all the pups with an A first name?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> My dog is part of a A named liter. Can someone tell me why they name all the pups with an A first name?


I asked this question a couple weeks ago. I was told that breeders do this to track their litters, and to keep the litters conforming.

Oh, and BTW.... You pup's parents are incredibly beautiful.

What a combo.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Typically breeders name their litters in sequence, A, B, C, D, E,........W, X, Y, Z....A, B

So that people following the puppies know which ones are siblings etc ... So if they start with same letter and are from the same kennel and are same age you know they are sibs without comparing peds....Good if you are following the pups to know the outcome of certain breedings over time....


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Your dog shows a pedigree where the database has been maintained
> 
> Here is Beau and the owner of the sire put the info in haphazardly ... Grandfatherb(Ares) is a working police K9 in West Virginia but not on the database, Sumo is Schutzhund 2, not SHH 2 and is OFA Good, not excellent ........ Reza is a certified operational trailing dog but no AKC or SV title for that (she is way above and beyond a TD) .... and it *is* possible to put working certs on the DB (I put my other dogs NAPWDA and IPWDA working Cadaver Certs up)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info.
Your "Beau" is beautiful


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, I just got the dog and as you can tell I don't know much about sport/working dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthony8858 said:


> Done!
> 
> Thanks for helping me.
> 
> ...


Very cool! You can also add a picture of her and any titles she achieves.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Very cool! You can also add a picture of her and any titles she achieves.


 
This is the part that got me today.... and saddened me a bit 

Kira won't be getting any titles in my house. She's in obedience training, but pursuing Shutzhund doesn't seem like an option.

She'll be a champion house pet, and a loyal member of my family.

Does that qualify for anything?


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

When someone uses reference to the "lines" of the dog, and they are referring to their structure (not their pedigree)...they are referring to the topline and the underline of the dog.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> When someone uses reference to the "lines" of the dog, and they are referring to their structure (not their pedigree)...they are referring to the topline and the underline of the dog.


 
Apparently, her top line and bottom line caught this guy's attention


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> This is the part that got me today.... and saddened me a bit
> 
> Kira won't be getting any titles in my house. She's in obedience training, but pursuing Shutzhund doesn't seem like an option.
> 
> ...


Yes, a loyal pet is the best pet


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Anthony8858 said:


> This is the part that got me today.... and saddened me a bit
> 
> Kira won't be getting any titles in my house. She's in obedience training, but pursuing Shutzhund doesn't seem like an option.
> 
> ...


You can put in AKC titles like agility or obedience or tracking...but people would care more about the titles etc if she were breeding which I assume is NOT in the future for her.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> You can put in AKC titles like agility or obedience or tracking...but people would care more about the titles etc if she were breeding which I assume is NOT in the future for her.


I agree, and wonder if I should NOT have her listed in the database. I feel as if she'll be the black sheep amongst her showline.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh, no - not at all......nobody expects all the offspring of a breeding to be titled dogs. .... she is lovely and that reflects positively.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthony8858 said:


> I agree, and wonder if I should NOT have her listed in the database. I feel as if she'll be the black sheep amongst her showline.


Please don't feel I was implying that at all... you'll notice my dog Kopper has his Canine Good Citizen on his database page. I was thinking you might do something like that or some fun obedience, rally, agility, etc. That's what we do. Your database page is like a mini brag page. I wasn't implying you had to do Schutzhund or were any "less" if you don't.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Anthony, she is a wonderful ambassador for the breed and most importantly your family's star pet. Your stories show your commitment to Kira and your stories show what a great girl she is.The titles are if you and she and your spouse want to.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Please don't feel I was implying that at all... you'll notice my dog Kopper has his Canine Good Citizen on his database page. I was thinking you might do something like that or some fun obedience, rally, agility, etc. That's what we do. Your database page is like a mini brag page. I wasn't implying you had to do Schutzhund or were any "less" if you don't.


I didn't feel that way at all. When I entered her into the database, it allowed me to upload a photo. It specifically said that the photo needs to be a photo of her in the stacked position. No family photos, or pictures of the dog on a couch.

All her pics in her family tree, are stacked professional pics of titled dogs.
I'm wondering if she simply doesn't belong there.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Anthony8858 - you just keep on doing what you are doing and you will get lots of attention . Your pup is a very attractive nicely put together little GSD . People will notice her and they will notice your and her behaviour in public. Just think of yourselfs as "ambassadors" which is a very important role . Nice little pup. There you go another compliment !

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> Anthony8858 - you just keep on doing what you are doing and you will get lots of attention . Your pup is a very attractive nicely put together little GSD . People will notice her and they will notice your and her behaviour in public. Just think of yourselfs as "ambassadors" which is a very important role . Nice little pup. There you go another compliment !
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


I'm not looking for attention at all. I come here for guidance in the proper care of my pup, and to gain knowledge from experienced dog owners. And that includes the proper registration of a pedigree dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No but it is a good point........People see the exciting stuff but a GSD that is a wonderful family pet is an opportunity to educate others about the breed - and let them see that GSDs can fit in with communities and not be raving nutcases....that is very valuable and you should not think less of it.

Coming from a working line home but I expect my dogs to be good ambassadors as well....but it is very nice when you see a showline that is not extreme, just as when you see a workingline that can control its drive.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

jocoyn said:


> Typically breeders name their litters in sequence, A, B, C, D, E,........W, X, Y, Z....A, B


Some countries even require this. I believe in Belgium there is a new letter each year, so if you have 4 litters this year *all* the pups are K-.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Anthony8858 said:


> When I entered her into the database, it allowed me to upload a photo. It specifically said that the photo needs to be a photo of her in the stacked position. No family photos, or pictures of the dog on a couch.


Don't worry too much about the stacked photo - upload a good picture that you think shows her off well. I agree that the family pics and the pictures of dogs on a couch, for example are not quite appropriate, yet there is a lot of those on there.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthony8858 said:


> All her pics in her family tree, are stacked professional pics of titled dogs.
> I'm wondering if she simply doesn't belong there.


Of course she belongs there. It doesn't have to be a perfectly stacked professional photo, just a full-body side shot. Have you seen mine? (in my signature) It's certainly not professionally done.

The purpose of PDB is to keep track of the ancestors and offspring of German Shepherds. When someone is researching bloodlines, they want to be able to see as many relatives as possible of the dog they're researching. They don't just want to see the Sieger Show winners-- they want to see the family pets too. It can be extremely frustrating to be researching a dog but not be able to track down the relatives of that dog. It can help a breeder and other interested parties keep track of what the offspring of a sire and dam are doing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Some countries even require this. I believe in Belgium there is a new letter each year, so if you have 4 litters this year *all* the pups are K-.


 
Here is an oddity that I learned in French ring.
In France ALL the dogs born in a particular year are registered with an individual name starting with the same letter of the alphabet.
Our decoy at the club brought along his amazing dog called Espoir -- letter E , born in 1989.
1926 began this system with letter A . There is no letter Z , so in 1951 they started all over again with A . 2005 was A . Pups born in 2011 is the S year , so Sushi, Scoobys , Simones aplenty.
1926A1936K1946U1956F1966P1976M1986B1996M2006B1927B1937L1947V1957G1967Q1977N1987C1997N2007C1928C1938N1948W1958H1968R1978O1988D1998O2008D1929D1939M1949X1959I1969S1979P1989E1999P2009E1930E1940O1950Y1960J1970T1980R1990F2000R2010F1931F1941P1951A1961K1971U1981S1991G2001S1932G1942Q1952B1962L1972V1982T1992H2002T1933H1943R1953C1963M1973I1983U1993I2003U1934I1944S1954D1964N1974J1984V1994J2004V1935J1945T1955E1965O1975L1985A1995L2005A

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, I was a professional photographer for many years.
I'll have to break out the heavy equipment, and get a portrait of her


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Can't wait to see Kira's new pics. Get to it !!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Can't wait to see Kira's new pics. Get to it !!


 
Oh no... I'm afraid I may have set the bar too high


----------

